# 2013 Infiniti IPL G Convertible Official With 343-HP: 2011 LA Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

No surprises here as Infiniti unveiled the official IPL G Convertible today at the LA Auto Show. Set to go on sale in spring of 2012, the IPL G Convertible becomes the second vehicle in the Infiniti Performance Line models offering special aerodynamic styling pieces, performance from the IPL-tuned V6, exhaust, suspension, 19-inch IPL wheels, and unique leather interior.

The three-piece retractable hardtop-equipped G features a VQ37VHR 3.7L V6 engine with 343-hp and 273 lb-ft of torque, an increase of 18-hp and 6 lb-ft of torque over the standard G37 Convertible. This is thanks to a retuned ECU (which also brings maximum horsepower output to 7,400-rpm), and a high-flow dual exhaust system.

Unfortunately the IPL G Convertible will only come with a seven-speed automatic transmission with Infiniti's Downshift Rev Matching and quick-shift Drive Sport mode with magnesium paddle shifters and Adaptive Shift Control. For those that have had the pleasure of enjoying any of Infinit's G-models with a manual transmission will know why we're all a little bit disappointed that only an automatic will be offered with the IPL G Convertible.

More: *2013 Infiniti IPL G Convertible Official With 343-HP: 2011 LA Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

